# my uncles wife



## niro250 (Jul 9, 2013)

My uncle wife is a *****. I could feel this negative attitude coming from her. I cant even see my relatives/cousins, because that ****** comes with her attitude. Sometimes i wish she doesnt come because she makes me uncomfortable, its like i feel her strong dislike toward others. We are laughing and having a great time. That ***** doesnt say one word, has her arm crossed, like whatever. Even before i felt her attitude she is like ya huh huh ya, when im discussing important stuff about my future. Its like she doesnt care about anything. She is very outspoken, her cold monotone voice just kills me. The way she treats her children, like ****. As a result they are disobedient, disrespects the guests, talks about inappropriate things they shouldnt be saying at that age. .The father is depressed. I feel bad for him. I wonder how my uncle could fall for that *****. He is soft spoken and warm toward his children. On the contrary wife is cold and distant from her own children. One thing i learned from her, never be deceived by girls beauty. They might be ugly in the inside with there too good attitude. Hope i dont see people like her ever again.


----------



## TheNeonPanther (Sep 17, 2015)

niro250 said:


> My uncle wife is a *****. I could feel this negative attitude coming from her. I cant even see my relatives/cousins, because that ****** comes with her attitude. Sometimes i wish she doesnt come because she makes me uncomfortable, its like i feel her strong dislike toward others. We are laughing and having a great time. That ***** doesnt say one word, has her arm crossed, like whatever. Even before i felt her attitude she is like ya huh huh ya, when im discussing important stuff about my future. Its like she doesnt care about anything. She is very outspoken, her cold monotone voice just kills me. The way she treats her children, like ****. As a result they are disobedient, disrespects the guests, talks about inappropriate things they shouldnt be saying at that age. .The father is depressed. I feel bad for him. I wonder how my uncle could fall for that *****. He is soft spoken and warm toward his children. On the contrary wife is cold and distant from her own children. One thing i learned from her, never be deceived by girls beauty. They might be ugly in the inside with there too good attitude. Hope i dont see people like her ever again.


My uncle's wife is like that too..she tried to punch my mom in the face when I was only 2, I was smashing on the car window and crying, I still have a small case of PSTD from that selfish *&%#^. And sadly I still remember it almost crystal clear. She also hits her dogs a LOT too..need I go on?
She clearly said she only wanted my grandpa's valuable things when he DIED. And she got mad because we got a s**te car SHE wanted. When I was 4, it might seem extermly dumb but I have SUPER bad memories associated with the happy birthday song.. and I told her "Please don't sing that song" and she glanced at me and sung it. The list goes on.
I feel you.


----------



## niro250 (Jul 9, 2013)

my uncle is so cool, i cant believe he married someone that will engulf them. Oh my god those three kids. They are my cousins i feel sorry for them. Only if they had a good mother, they wouldn't be such a chaos. Its not really that bad, only if they had parents to look after them. These kids have anger issues, they say inappropriate things, in front of people, there parents arent doing anything about it. You could tell just by looking at them, they are neglected like crazy. Thats why they have behavoural problems. That must be karma. When these kids grow up, wait till they thrash their mother, teach her a lesson. My uncle already depressed about his kids, that man is literally mentally disabled cause he can't do ****.


----------

